# Euro Qualification, 11 October 2019(GMT +8)



## predictionstips (Oct 9, 2019)

*Austria vs Israel Prediction*

Austria have a good home record and have conceded just 1 goal in their last 5 at home. Israel, on the other hand, have lost 4 of their last 5 away games and based on those numbers, we are tipping the hosts for a 2-0 win or better.
*Asian Handicap*
Austria -1
Odds: 1.80


*Macedonia FYR vs Slovenia Prediction*

The visitors are coming into this game in good form, having won their last 3 qualifiers and are currently 2nd in Group G. They should be able to extend that run of good form against a Macedonia side that have lost their last 2 home qualifiers. As such, a 2-0 win for the visitors will be our prediction.
*Asian Handicap*
Slovenia -0.25
Odds: 2.01


*Slovakia vs Wales Prediction*

The Slovaks will be hungry for revenge after losing 1-0 to Wales in the reverse fixture back in March. Wales have been pretty poor away from home and have lost 3 of their last 4. We think that the Slovaks can make home advantage count and we are tipping them for a 2-0 win or better.
*Asian Handicap*
Slovakia 0
Odds: 1.70

*Over/Under*
Over 2 Goals
Odds: 1.81

*Source:* TipsPortal


----------



## spkutano (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## spkutano (Oct 9, 2019)

*Netherlands vs Northern Ireland Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Netherlands:
Cillessen; Veltman, Van Dijk, De Ligt, Blind; Propper, De Jong, Wijnaldum; Malen, Depay, Babel

Northern Ireland:
Peacock-Farrell; McLaughlin, Cathcart, J.Evans, Dallas; McNair, Davis, Saville; C.Evans, McGinn, Lafferty

Netherlands will host Northern Ireland in Rotterdam in a very important match. The hosts have three victories and one defeat so far. They beat Belarus with 4:0 in the first round. Memphis Depay was double scorer, while Liverpool duo Wijnaldum and Van Dijk also found the back of the net. In the second match Netherlands suffered a 3:2 defeat to Germany. Nevertheless, the Oranje recorded a 4:2 success when visiting the same opponents. De Ligt and Depay scored at home, while de Jong, Malen and Wijnaldum (plus an own-goal from Tah) secured the away victory. In the last fixture Netherlands destroyed Estonia and won 4:0 on road. Ryan Babel scored a brace, while Depay and Wijnaldum the remaining two goals. Netherlands have scored eight goals on the last two matches in the qualifications and the players confidence is very high. Coach Ronald Koeman has most of his players available, only Davy Propper is struggling with injury, but should be ready in time. It is possible the hosts to start with the same eleven like on the last match against Estonia. 

Northern Ireland will be looking to continue the solid start to their Euro 2020 qualifications. They have four victories and one defeat so far and sit on the second place in Group C with twelve points. The first placed Germany also have 12 points, but better goal-difference. Ireland are not between the favorites for top two positions, though the fact they won four matches until now have to be respected. The campaign started with a 2:0 home victory against Estonia. McGinn and Davis were scorers on that match, while Evans and Magennis secured a 2:1 win over Belarus. The Green and Whites then played with the same opponents, only this time as guests. They won 2:1 at Estonia thanks to goals scored by Washington and Magennis, while won 1:0 in Minsk with McNair late goal. In the last round they suffered a 2:0 defeat to Germany. What is worse, the defeat came at home. Nevertheless, Ireland still have a realistic chance to qualify for Euro 2020, but need positive results in the next period, starting from this match. Manager Michael O'Neill has two injury issues ahead of this match. Norwich defender Jamal Lewis is sidelined with a knee injury, while Conor Washington is also out injured.

*Netherlands vs Northern Ireland Prediction:*

This is an excellent opportunity for Netherlands. A victory here could see the Oranje on the second position due to a better goal-difference. Dutch players know that maximum points from their remaining four qualification matches will be enough to guarantee their spot at final tournament. I expect to enter the match fully motivated and to win. Even more, the victory should be with at least two goals.

*Netherlands vs Northern Ireland Pick*: Netherlands -1.5 AH @ 1.61 with Pinnacle


----------



## predictionstips (Oct 10, 2019)

*Russia vs Scotland Prediction*

Russia are coming into this game looking to extend their 5-game winning streak while Scotland have lost their last 3 qualifiers. The Russians have been solid at home and haven’t conceded a goal in their last 5. They should make their home advantage count and we are tipping them for a 1-0 or 2-0 win.
*Asian Handicap*
Russia -1
Odds: 2.04

*Home Clean Sheet*
Yes
Odds: 1.86


*Netherlands vs Northern Ireland Prediction*

Both teams are coming into this match in pretty decent form. Netherlands might be the better team in terms of quality but the visitors have been solid defensively and hard to break down. We think that the visitors can avoid a huge defeat here and we are tipping Netherlands for just a narrow 2-1 win.
*Asian Handicap*
N. Ireland +2
Odds: 1.97

*Over/Under*
Over 3 Goals
Odds: 1.95


*Croatia vs Hungary Prediction*

Both teams have been scoring regularly coming into this game and seeing that Croatia haven’t kept a clean sheet in their last 4 home games, we fancy both teams to score.
Croatia have a pretty decent record at home and should be able to see off the challenge of Hungary. As such, we are tipping them for a 2-1 win or better.
*Both Teams To Score*
Yes
Odds: 2.20

*Over/Under*
Over 2.5 Goals
Odds: 1.86


----------



## AsiaMan (Oct 10, 2019)

Key Insights:

Belarus won their previous two matches.
At their home ground, Belarus boss Mikhail Markhel’s squad boost a guaranteed win record.
Estonia only scored 2 goals coming from their EURO 2020 qualifiers tournament and this will be difficult for them to shutdown Belarus in their home ground.
Estonia has conceded at least two goals coming from their 5 matches in this qualifying tournament.
Estonia conceded two or more goals in the former two clashes.

Last Five Matches of Belarus:


DateTeamScoreTeam09/06/19Estonia1 – 2Belarus06/11/19Belarus0 – 1Northern Ireland06/08/19Belarus0 – 2German03/24/19Nortehrn2 – 1Belarus03/21/19Holland4 – 0Belarus11/18/18San Marino0 – 2Belarus

Last Five Matches of Estonia:


DateTeamScoreTeam09/09/19Estonia0 – 4Holland09/06/19Estonia1 – 2Belarus06/11/19Germany8 – 0Estonia06/08/19Estonia1 – 2Northern Ireland03/21/19North Ireland2 – 0Estonia11/18/18Greece0 – 1Estonia

Free Soccer Tips for You!


Full Time Score Result​2 – 0​Team Match Goals​Under 2.5​Both Teams to Score​No​Win To Nil​Belarus​


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 10, 2019)

*Turkey - Albania*
1Half Under 1
Odds: 1.85

*Iceland - France*
Iceland +1
Odds: 2.02

*Montenegro - Bulgaria*
Montenegro win
Odds: 2.20

*Ukraine - Lithuania*
1Half Lithuania +1
Odds: 2.08


----------



## betcatalog (Oct 11, 2019)

England, I believe, is a class above the Czech Republic. I expect him to enter the match with the same impetus so as to win the qualification for the final of the institution. Her victory may be our support
*CZECH REPUBLIC vs ENGLAND @@ ENGLAND, odds 1.55    *

The battle in Iceland is of great importance. France, you are a favorite on betting platforms, but it will not be an easy match and it has to prove it on the pitch as well. I believe that the Icelanders, with the help of their headquarters, will try to close the premises and with the help of the defense, get a positive result. I'll risk and bet on a few goals
*ICELAND vs FRANCE @@ +2.50 Under, odds 1.88*


----------



## AsiaMan (Oct 11, 2019)

Czech Republic vs England
10/12/19 02:45 GMT+8 

Key Insights:

This will be the 1st time for the Czech to have hosted England since March 1992.
Czech has won their last three home soil qualifiers games in EURO and World Cup combined.
Patrick Schick has netted four goals in his last four matches for the Czech Republic.
The England’s only competitive on the road match against Czech Republic/Czechoslovakia resulted in a 1 – 2 defeat in a EURO qualifying in October 1975.
England is undefeated coming from their last seven clashes with Czech Republic/Czechoslovakia with five wins and 2 draws.
England has netted at least four goals in entire four coming from their EURO 2020 qualifying rounds so far, in which includes a 5 – 0 victory against Czech in the reverse match.
England boss Gareth Gale squad has never miss to score at least two goals per tie.
From these past 10 years, Harry Kane and his team hold a 100% undefeated record.

Form Guide of Czech Republic (WLWWL)


DateTeamScoreTeam09/10/19Montenegro0 – 3Czech Republic09/07/19Kosovo2 – 1Czech Republic06/10/19Czech Republic3 – 0Montenegro06/07/19Czech Republic2 – 1Bulgaria03/26/19Czech Republic1 – 3Brazil

Form Guide of England (WWDLW)


DateTeamScoreTeam09/10/19England5 – 3Kosovo09/07/19England4 – 0Bulgaria06/09/19Switzerland0 – 0England06/06/19Netherlands3 – 1England03/25/19Montenegro1 – 5England

Free Soccer Tips for You!


Full Time Score Result​1 – 3​Both Teams to Score​Yes​Winning Team Result​England​Team Match Goals​Over 1.5​


----------



## spkutano (Oct 11, 2019)

spkutano said:


> *Netherlands vs Northern Ireland Pick*: Netherlands -1.5 AH @ 1.61 with Pinnacle




Netherlands vs Northern Ireland 3-1


----------



## AsiaMan (Oct 11, 2019)

_Iceland vs France 
UEFA EURO 2020 Qualifiers 
10/12/19 02:45 GMT+8
Venue: Laugardalsvollur_​
Key Insights, Head to Head, Prediction, Odds, Free Soccer Tips

It will be the World Champions to visit Iceland closer for the qualifiers victory and will be seeking for the three points in which will put them inside the top two for the spot at the upcoming major tournament.

Key Insights:

France has 11 goals coming from their 11 games and one more than what Iceland have controlled coming from their six matches.
France has scored at least three goals in five coming from their last six fixtures.
France is thus far to draw in any of their last 10 international fixtures.
France have scored at least 2 goals coming from their last four fixtures against Iceland in all tournaments.
France have won their five coming from their last six games in European Championship.
France have been winning at both half time and full time in five coming from their last six fixtures in European Championship.
There have been over 2.5 goals scored in five of France’s last six matches in European Championship.
It’s only Belgium and England has managed to score as many goals as France with 19 within the qualifiers rounds.
There have been over 2.5 goals scored in Iceland’s last three matches.
Iceland have scored at least two goals coming from their last three games in European Championship.

Last five matches of Iceland:


DateTeamScoreTeam09/10/19Albania4 – 2Iceland09/07/19Iceland3 – 0Moldova06/11/19Iceland2 – 1Turkey06/08/19Iceland1 – 0Albania03/25/19France4 – 0Iceland

Last five matches of France:


DateTeamScoreTeam09/10/19France3 – 0Andorra09/07/19France4 – 1Albania06/11/19Andorra0 – 4France06/08/19Turkey2 – 0France06/02/19France2 – 0Bolivia

Free Soccer Tips for You!


Full Time Score Result​1 – 3​Both Teams to Score​Yes​Winning Team Result​France​Team Match Goals​Over 3.5​Odds​France -1 @ 1.54​


----------



## thewolf13 (Oct 11, 2019)

Mont v Bulgaria o2.5

Slam the shit out of it


----------



## spkutano (Oct 11, 2019)

*Norway vs Spain Preview*: 

Possible starting lineups:

Norway:
Jarstein; Ellabdellaoui, Nordtveit, Hovland, Aleesami; Selnaes, Berge, Johansen, Odegaard; King, Haaland

Spain:
De Gea; Carvajal, Ramos, Hermoso, Torres; Busquets, Rodri, Alcantara; Sarabia, Rodrigo, Alcacer

Norway will host Spain in the most interesting match of Group F. The visitors are big favorites to obtain their seventh victory, but the hosts will not give up easily. Norway have nine points and they are two behind second-placed Sweden. Norway are in solid form as they have two victories and one draw on the last three matches in the group. Lars Lagerback's side beat Faroe Islands in June and Malta in September, both with 2:0. Bjorn Johnsen was double scorer on the first match, while Sander Berge and Joshua King netted the goals on the second match. Finally, Norway took a point against local rivals Sweden, playing an 1:1 draw. The point from that game is valuable as it was earned on road. Stefan Johansen scored the goal on that match. The atmosphere in the squad is good, while the players confidence is higher. Lagerback will probably start with young Martin Odegaard after his impressive performance this season for Real Socieded. Nevertheless, the home side will be without the defender Tore Reginiussen due to a shoulder injury. 

Spin will try to maintain their perfect record in the group. La Roja have six victories and superior 17:3 goal difference. The series started  exactly against Norway, continued against Malta, Faroe Island, Sweden and Romania, while ended with another victory against Faroe Island in September. According to the pundits, it's now just a matter of time before Spain secured their spot at European Championship 2020. Even more, they are between the favorites for the trophy. Of course, Spain need a positive result here. Playing against Scandinavian national teams seems not to be a problem. Spain have won five of the last seven meetings with the Nordic sides, suffering just one defeat in the process. Coach Robert Moreno has some issues ahead of this match. A number of high-profile players are not available. Marco Asensio is still recovering from a knee ligaments surgery and is not expected to make a return until 2020. Jordi Alba and Nacho are also ruled out, while Dani Ceballos and Jose Gaya are rated as doubtful.

*Norway vs Spain Prediction*: 

I expect both teams to score at the Ullevaal Stadion. Spain have enough quality to score, no doubt about that. The question is about Norway, are they able to score against the leaders of the group? I think so. Norway are well organized team under the experienced coach Lagerback. They scored on every of the six played qualifications' matches, including the reverse fixture in Spain.

*Norway vs Spain Pick*: Both teams to score - Yes @ 1.95 with Unibet


----------



## spkutano (Oct 12, 2019)

*Belarus vs Netherlands Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Belarus:
Gutor; Polyakov, Politsevich, Martynovich, Matveichyk; Maevski, Yablonski; Stasevich, Dragun, Savitskiy; Skavysh

Netherlands:
Cillessen; Dumfries, De Ligt, Van Dijk, Blind; F de Jong, De Roon, Wijnaldum; Malen, Memphis, Bergwijn

Belarus will host Netherlands in Minsk in a very important match for the guests. Mikhail Markhel's side have one win, one draw and four defeats. With only four points they have no chance for securing Euro spot. The White Wings have only scored three goals, while conceded 10. Belarus have never qualified for the finals of some big event like World Cup or Euro and this campaign isn't an exception. However, they don't deserved progress. Belarus opened their qualification campaign with a 4:0 defeat against the Netherlands before losing twice to Northern Ireland (1:0 at home and 2:1 away) and suffering an expecting 2:0 home defeat to Germany. The points were obtained against worst side in the group, Estonia. Belarus won 2:1 away thanks to the goals scored by Nikita Naumov and Maksim Skavysh, while the reverse fixture finished with a goalless draw. Last month’s 1:0 friendly loss in Wales was another disappointment. Their next two opponents are difficult as they will face Germany in the final fixture after this one against the Netherlands. Coach Markhel has no new injury worries, but some changes are expected from the team that started the goalless draw with Estonia on Thursday night. Maksim Skavysh, who has two goals in the qualifications, should lead the attack once again.

The Netherlands sit on the first place in Group C with four victories and one defeat so far. The lone defeat was suffered from Germany at home. In the remaining matches the Oranje have obtained four victories. They beat Belarus with 4:0 in the first round, recorded a 4:2 win away at Germany and destroyed Estonia 4:0 on road. In the last fixture Netherlands obtained a 3:1 home win against Northern Ireland. It was a hard victory, as NIR had one-goal advantage until the 80th minute. Nevertheless, Memphis Depay's brace and Luuk de Jong's goal secured three points for Dutch national team. The Netherlands failed to reach the Euro 2016 tournament and the 2018 World Cup finals, but are now in good position to make next year's finals, held across Europe. They have scored eleven goals on the last three matches in the qualifications and the players confidence is very high. Coach Ronald Koeman has the key players available for this match. Nevertheless, some changes are possible as some players might be tired. Donny van de Beek and Luuk de Jong are pushing for a spot in the starting eleven, as well as in-form Donyell Malen, who play in great form for PSV Eindhoven.

*Belarus vs Netherlands Prediction*:

Netherlands are first in the group with 12 points, but second-placed Germany and third-placed Northern Ireland have the same number of points. The Oranje need three points from this match and I believe they will win. The quality is on their side, so Ronald Koeman's men should win with at least two goals.

*Belarus vs Netherlands Pick*: Netherlands -1.5 AH @ 1.65 with 188Bet


----------



## Giresse (Oct 12, 2019)

i bet on Belgium to win 2020 Euro


----------



## spkutano (Oct 12, 2019)

*Wales vs Croatia Preview*: 

Possible starting lineups:

Wales:
Hennessey; Roberts, Lockyer, Rodon, Davies; Ampadu, Allen; Wilson, Williams, James; Bale

Croatia:
Livakovic; Jedvaj, Lovren, Vida, Barisic; Modric, Brozovic, Rakitic; Perisic, Rebic, Petkovic

Wales will host Croatia at Millennium Stadium in Cardiff. The Dragons are currently fourth in Group E with seven points, but still have chance to secure the second place as Slovakia have 10. It is important to be mentioned that Wales have a match in hand and a superior head-to-head record over Slovakia. The actual form is solid, they have one win and one draw on the last two matches. Ryan Giggs' side beat Azerbaijan with 2:1 and played an 1:1 draw at Slovakia. Gareth Bale secured the victory against Azerbaijan with his late goal, while Wigan's Kieffer Moore scored his first international goal at Slovakia. Despite his goal, Moore could drop down to the bench in order to open place for the return of Harry Wilson. The question is also about Ethan Ampadu, if he is fit enough to play his second match in three days knowing he isn't regular at RB Leipzig this season. 

Croatia are the leaders in Group E with 13 points and most probably they will finish as first. The World Cup finalists beat Hungary with 3:0 on Thursday. The match was decided after the first 45 minutes when Bruno Petkovic scored a brace, while Luka Modric added a goal to his name. It was a full revenge for the defeat suffered in Hungary in March. Petkovic showed his class by taking his international tally to four goals from six outings. The players will once again be fully motivated as the victory here will effectively secure their place at next year's Euro. Coach Zlatko Dalic could name the same eleven which began the match with Hungary. Nevertheless, Dalic has some quality players on the bench, like Mateo Kovacic from Chelsea and Nikola Vlasic from CSKA Moscow. Some of them could start if Dalic decide to add some fresh option.
*
Wales vs Croatia Prediction*: 

The quality is on Croatian side, Luka Modric, Ivan Perisic and Ivan Rakitic are top players. However, Wales have maximal home record so far - two victories from two matches. They have recorded three 1:0 wins in their last four home games. Wales' home games have tended to be low scoring, so I expect no more than two goals in Cardiff.

*Wales vs Croatia Pick*: Under 2.5 goals @ 1.68 with Unibet


----------



## spkutano (Oct 13, 2019)

*Bulgaria vs England Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Bulgaria:
Iliev; Pashov, Dimitrov, Zanev, Nedyalkov; Kostadinov; Ivanov, Marcelinho, Malinov, Wanderson; Kraev

England:
Pickford; Alexander-Arnold, Gomez, Maguire, Chilwell; J Henderson, Winks; Sancho, Mount, Sterling; Harry Kane

Bulgaria host England in Sofia in their match of Group A of the qualifications for EURO 2020. The hosts have three points from the six matches and sit at the bottom of the table. They started the qualifications campaign with two consecutive draws. Both matches finished 1:1, with Montenegro and Kosovo. Two draws couldn't be evaluated as bad result, though the Bulgarians suffered defeats in the next three fixtures. Krasimir Balakov's men lost 2:1 to Czech Republic, lost 3:2 to minnows Kosovo at home and lost 4:0 to England at Wembley. The poor series ended on Friday when they played a goalless draw with Montenegro in Podgorica. For this game Balakov is expected to play defensively, with focus on the fast counter attacks. Captain Ivelin Popov should return to the side after missing out the last match. His presence is a huge boost as the 31-year-old is the highest-scoring player in the squad. However, Balakov has two injury issues as defenders Strahil Popov and Vasil Bozhikov are both sidelined.

England are the leaders in the group with twelve points. Czech Republic also have 12 points, but played one more game and have an inferior goal-difference. The Three Lions started the campaign in great style, with four consecutive victories. First they beat Czech Republic at Wembley with 5:0. In the second match of the group England destroyed Montenegro in Podgorica and won 5:1. Bulgaria and Kosovo were the next victims. England won 4:0 against Bulgaria and 5:3 against Kosovo. However the series was interrupted last Friday when Czech Republic ended their 43-game unbeaten run in qualifiers stretching back 10 years. Harry Kane put England ahead from the penalty spot in the fifth minute, but Jakub Brabec and substitute Zdenek Ondrasek secured a 2:1 win for Czech Republic. This was England's first defeat in a European Championship qualifier since November 2007 when they lost 3:2 to Croatia. Gareth Southgate will try to return to the victories, though he has some selection questions ahead of this match. Everton's Michael Keane was poor on the last match, while full-backs Danny Rose and Kieran Trippier didn't impressed too. That means Trent Alexander-Arnold, Ben Chilwell and Joe Gomez could take place here.

*Bulgaria vs England Prediction*:

Bulgaria have no chance in this qualification campaign. They are the worst side in the group and the players confidence is low. In addition, coach Balakov will be missing the defenders Popov and Bozhikov through injuries. I think England will take advantage from the situation. The Three Lions should win this match. Even more, I expect Southgate's men to win with at least two-goal difference. 
*
Bulgaria vs England Pick*: England -1.5 AH @ 1.74 with SBOBet


----------



## AsiaMan (Oct 14, 2019)

Bulgaria vs England

10/15/19 02:45 GMT+8
Venue: Nacionalen Stadion Vasil Levski

Key Insights:

England has secured seven clean sheets in the previous eight matches.
England has lost to the Englishmen in two out of three games with similar score line 0 – 3.
England is undefeated in their engagements since 1962 up to present.
England beaten the Czech 5 – 0 at Wembley and Montenegro 5 – 1 on the road game before back to back home soil wins 4 – 0 over Bulgaria and against Kosovo with 5 – 3.
England’s defeat in Prague was the first time since 10 years and one day in qualifying round, resulting on a 43 fixtures run.
Bulgaria starts with back to back 1 – 1 draws in March.
A good penalty was needed in Bulgaria and Vasil Bozhikov netted a goal to contain Montenegro at home soil.
Bulgaria’s managerial change didn’t affect their performance in the campaign.
Bulgaria won last year coming from their first three Nations League games which supported them to be in the 2nd place in League C2.
Bulgaria managed to stalemate in Podgorica against Montenegro.

Last five matches of Bulgaria:


DateTeamScoreTeam07/09/19Ireland3 – 1Bulgaria10/06/19England4 – 0Bulgaria07/06/19Bulgaria2 – 3Kosovo25/03/19Czech Republic2 – 1Bulgaria22/03/19Kosovo1 – 1Bulgaria

Last five matches of England:


DateTeamScoreTeam11/10/19Czech Republic2 – 1England10/09/19England5 – 3Kosovo07/09/19England4 – 0Bulgaria09/06/19Switzerland0 – 0England06/06/19Netherlands1 – 1England

Free Soccer Tips for You!


Full Time Score Result​1 – 3​Both Teams to Score​Yes​Winning Team Result​England​Team Match Goals​Over 2.5​To Score Anytime​Harry Kane​


----------



## AsiaMan (Oct 14, 2019)

France vs Turkey

10/15/19 02:45 GMT+8
Venue: Stade de France 

Key Insights:

France has netted 13 goals in the six matches while Turkey have score only four.
Two of the five wins of France resulted in a 4 – 0 score lines.
France has eight wins coming from their last nine matches.
Before the loss, France had won the entire previous five fixtures between the two nations.
Way back in June, Turkey defeated France in a 2 – 0 in the reverse game in Konya.
Turkey has four wins coming from their last five fixtures, securing a clean sheet in each of those victories.
A 2 – 1 Turkey’s on the road loss against Iceland is the only defeat in the tournament.
Turkey has an impressive on the road games in the European Championships.
Both sides have shipped only three points in the group table up in the present.

Last five matches of France:


TeamScoreTeamIceland0 – 1FranceFrance3 – 0AndorraFrance4 – 1AlbaniaTurkey2 – 0FranceFrance2 – 0Bolivia

Last five matches of Turkey:


TeamScoreTeamTurkey1 – 0AlbaniaMoldova0 – 4TurkeyTurkey1 – 0AndorraTurkey2 – 0FranceTurkey2 – 0Uzbekistan

Free Soccer Tips for You!


Full Time Score Result​2 – 1​Both Teams to Score​Yes​Winning Team Result​France​Team Match Goals​Under 2.5 @ 1.85​To Score Anytime​Olivier Giroud​


----------



## spkutano (Oct 14, 2019)

spkutano said:


> *Wales vs Croatia Pick*: Under 2.5 goals @ 1.68 with Unibet



Wales vs Croatia 1-1


----------



## spkutano (Oct 15, 2019)

spkutano said:


> *Bulgaria vs England Pick*: England -1.5 AH @ 1.74 with SBOBet



Bulgaria vs England 0-6


----------



## AsiaMan (Oct 15, 2019)

Finland vs Armenia

10/16/19 12:00 GMT+8
Venue: Veritas Stadion 

Key Insights:

Finland is undefeated from their any previous games.
Finland has secured a clean sheet on four events while Armenia has only one.
The last engagement has ended in a 2 – 0 defeat for Armenia.
There is only one from their past five matches has featured over 2.5 goals.
On their last five matches there is only one tied final scores.

Last five matches of Finland:


DateTeamScoreTeam10/12/19Bosnia & Herzegovina4 – 1Finland09/08/19Finland1 – 2Italy09/05/19Finland1 – 0Greece06/11/19Liechtenstein0 – 2Finland06/08/19Finland2 – 0Bosnia & Herzegovina

Last five matches of Armenia:


DateTeamScoreTeam10/12/19Liechtenstein1 – 1Armenia09/08/19Armenia4 – 2Bosnia & Herzegovina09/05/19Armenia1 – 3Italy06/11/19Greece2 – 3Armenia06/08/19Armenia3 – 0Liechtenstein

Free Soccer Tips for You!


Full Time Score Result​2 – 0​Both Teams to Score​No​Winning Team Result​Finland​Team Match Goals​Under 2.5 Goals​To Score Anytime​Teemu Pukki​


----------



## AsiaMan (Oct 15, 2019)

Switzerland vs Ireland

EURO 2020 10/16/19 02:45 GMT+8
Venue: Stade de geneve 

Key Insights:

Ireland picked up 0 – 0 stalemate at Georgia, it’s either a point or a major that is missed as an opportunity.
Ireland has lost two coming from their last 19 qualifying rounds, this form which took them into the playoffs in Euro 2016 and 2018 World Cup.
Ireland is still finding its way to win on the road.
Switzerland has only one win in four in this group came against Gibraltar, in which they also win once coming from their last six fixtures in all tournaments.
Switzerland contingent has recorded three of the previous five attempts.
Five of the last six wins went to the sides that are in the host place.
The last time these two teams met which was a month ago with a 1 – 1 stalemate.

Last five matches of Switzerland:


DateTeamScoreTeam12/10/19Georgia0 – 0Ireland10/09/19Ireland3 – 1Bulgaria05/09/19Ireland1 – 1Switzerland10/06/19Ireland2 – 0Gibraltar07/06/19Denmark1 – 1Ireland

Last five matches of Ireland:


DateTeamScoreTeam12/10/19Denmark1 – 0Switzerland08/09/19Switzerland4 – 0Gibraltar05/09/19Ireland1 – 1Switzerland09/06/19Switzerland5 – 6England05/06/19Portugal3 – 1Switzerland

Free Soccer Tips for You!


Full Time Score Result​1 – 1​Both Teams to Score​Yes​Team Match Goals​Under 2.5 @ 1.83​


----------

